
Biggest IP blocking resource for webmaster that I found - ignasl
https://iplists.firehol.org/
======
LinuxBender
I've used several of these for years in conjunction with

    
    
        ip route add blackhole "${ip}"
    

Blocking via route uses less CPU and memory than iptables+iplist hashes, but
iplist hashes can be useful if you want to track what is being blocked. If
using iptables, be sure to block in the raw table to avoid connection tracking
table CPU hits.

------
jonnys1
That's really a lot of lists. I was thinking of blocking proxied access to my
site for a while and might go and try to use this.

